# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  لماذا لا يمكن تغيير قطعه بصمة الاصبع او بصمة الوجه فى هواتف ايفون

## mohamed73

لماذا لا يمكن تغيير قطعه بصمة الاصبع او بصمة الوجه فى هواتف ايفون  تعطل البصمه فى هواتف ايفون شئ متككر سواء بصمه الوجه او بصمه الاصبع وقد يحدث بقصد او بدون وعند محاولتك لاستبدال البصمه باخرى جديده سواء اصليه او غير اصليه فلن تعمل تعرف على اسباب عدم امكانيه تغير بصمه الاصبع او بصمه الوجه فى اجهزه ايفون    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdoutt

شكرا على تفضلكم بتمكيني من مشاهدة 
مضمون الصفحة

----------

